# Car Covers



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

Any suggestions on some decent weather proof car covers? I have searched but havent found much. I have a budget of around $200. I have seen the car cover line but I dont know if there is something I am missing that might be better.. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Car covers are meant to keep dust off of cars that are stored inside. No such thing as an outdoor cover. They trap moisture, cause rust, wear paint through in the wind, and cause more damage than they prevent. I learned all of this the hard way. No fun. The only acceptable outdoor car cover is a carport, an awning, or a shed if you can't keep it in a garage. If you can't keep it inside, realize that it WILL deteriorate. Objects left out in the weather "go away".


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

not quite in the budget you specified, but meant for outdoor use...

http://www.carcapsule.com/


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a Noah car cover for my 05'. The car is stored inside however I used it once outside in rain and it worked pretty good.

I got one for my '70 and its NOT fitted. It's pathetic actually, I used it at a car show this past summer and it rained, the car was soaked. I new it wasn't great it only cost 40 bucks, I got it for inside use. 

If you get one for outdoors get one that's breathable and FITTED, with grommets you can tie it down with. 

No matter which one you purchase be prepared to remove it and chamois the car off dry the cover and recover.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used an "outside" cover on a '66 Coronet I had.....when I removed it after 2-3 months of winter (in California) , I had surface rust from condensation, and the tops of the fenders on all 4 corners were polished down to bare metal. It used to have nice, original red paint......


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

damn that sucks. i guess the whole shop idea will have to move up on the priority list.


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

I see we're in the same 'hood, my approach wouldn't work where it freezes. I have a Noah that I use on my '67 El Camino that parks outside. It probably is little above you budget but you should bite the bullet and get a good cover. (Welcome to Californiacarcover.com) The thing with (good) car covers is they are water resistant, not water proof. If my car is parked it has the cover on it, what is key is to have a clean surface before the cover goes on either dusting with a duster or a Quick Detailer session if not a wash job. When rain is in the forecast I tie down (you know the winds we get) a plastic tarp over it. I have done this for 12 years with this car with good results and here's why. A plastic tarp will trap moisture and reek havoc on paint, chrome, stainless and interior; I place cardboard boxes between the tarp and car cover for breathing space. When the rain is over I remove the plastic tarp. I also keep a boat dehumidier (West Marine: Home Page) in the interior. Also, I keep all surfaces waxed big time. It can be done if you stay on top of it, if not it will deteriorate before your eyes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Three Dueces, closer than you think! The Coronet incident happened when I was living out by Point Richmond, in the mid '90's....right across the bay from you! Sounds like you've figured out a way to shelter your ride without a building, though!!!


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

Heck, we used to be neighbors, I was in San Pablo. Yeah, the step-child Elky got trumped by my Goat and Vette for the garage. BTW, I find car covers used like this to last about 4 years or so.

Mike


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i know it'd be ugly as sin and whatnot, but do you have a saturday to build a small car port/leanto? few 2x4's and some plywood might be cheaper and a better solution. Use a weighted tarp as your "door". Probably get all the materials including some concrete to cement your posts for under $200 and put it together on a saturday. More labor than a car cover, but more protection too.

my uncle just did the same for his sprinter van since it's too tall for his garage. Pine trees and clear coat seem mutually exclusive from the look of the paint on his old truck


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

xcmac26 said:


> i know it'd be ugly as sin and whatnot, but do you have a saturday to build a small car port/leanto?



:rofl: Dude, that ain't gonna go over with the High Command.:lol: I'd be sleeping in it or on your couch.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i answer to no one!!! :lol:

but i have a garage...


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I appreciate the offer Deuces, The car is about 3 hours north of me but it gets a lot of rain up there and you know that will be starting pretty soon. I have a barn that we will be converting to a shop and really the only way thats going to happen is by getting up there and tearing down some stalls.. I will just need to move it back out when we do pour the concrete. I have been dragging my heels on the cover idea anyway because i feel like if I dont just do it its not going to get done..


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ThomasGTO said:


> Well, I appreciate the offer Deuces, The car is about 3 hours north of me but it gets a lot of rain up there and you know that will be starting pretty soon. I have a barn that we will be converting to a shop and really the only way thats going to happen is by getting up there and tearing down some stalls.. I will just need to move it back out when we do pour the concrete. I have been dragging my heels on the cover idea anyway because i feel like if I dont just do it its not going to get done..


Git up there and tear those stalls out......:willy:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Seriously, do it soon, that way 20 years from now i can have a "barn find" gto


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Thinking of getting a car cover for my 06 GTO for going to Germany. The company said it goes down below and is not subject to the elements, but I would still like to have one. Problem being is there is no guarantee they will even put it on, so not sure if it is even worth the trouble. My insurance will cover the car 100% while in transit.


----------



## alexmadison (Oct 10, 2009)

I ended up going with a waterproof breathable cover from Empire Car Covers. A little more expensive $109 but it sounds pretty bomber.

EmpireCovers-Review


----------

